# over feeding a red ear slider?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

is it possible to over feed them? He can easaly eat 30-40 nickle sized feeders in 20 min. he is just at 4 inches.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

RallyNovaRon said:


> is it possible to over feed them? He can easaly eat 30-40 nickle sized feeders in 20 min. he is just at 4 inches.


Well I dont think you could over feed them... I know My Mississippi Map could do the same thing at that Size , usually when he is full he stops chasing them.. and picks them off when he is hungry.


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

Great. thank you. thats good to hear. i dont think he was few well at all at the place i got him from.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

they love to eat. its easy to over feed them just make sure they have the calcium and uvb needed to grow in a healthy way. as long as you provide the necessities you should be ok.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

its not easy to over feed a RES. they just have a voracious appetite.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya mine would eat non stop if they could, complete pigs. but rarely when they have there limit they just stop eating


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It is possible to overfeed a red ear slider. It's not as much of an issue when they're still growing, but once they're closer to adult size definitely be careful. Even as youngsters it's important to be feeding them the right types of food. Goldfish feeders are garbage, for example. Check out a care sheet to ensure that you're providing your little buddy with the right diet.


----------

